# Pirate themed food



## chef david

I am looking for recipes that fit a pirates theme. it is for a big party and i would like some new and creative ideas. thanx the management


----------



## daiz

Anything with cheese on top

Rum

Cheesy rum ?

Thats all we ate in the navy lol


----------



## kuan

Peter Pan peanutbutter and jellyfish sandwiches?


----------



## shroomgirl

Chef David, you will have much better luck if you post in the Professional CATERING Forum....when you post add info.....what type of event, budget, locale, profile the group, time frame of event, etc....the more info the better the responses. 

Most restaurants do NOT work with themes, most caterers do.......


----------



## brianthecook

Pirates didnt really eat very good. thats why they steal stuff. Just do man type food. Big hunks of meat with a bone to grab and carry it around with you and big goblets of rum....... dont forget the rum.


----------



## dmt

Peg legged chicken???


----------



## piracer

Yargh, if i be a pirate i be eating salted beef, crusty stale old bread and drinkin plenty o mead


----------



## heavymetal chef

jerk seasoning is the first thing that comes to my mind. then a big chicken or turkey with its leg ripped off and yes a goblet of rum.


----------



## magnolia_chef

carve watermelons into pirate jack o lantern type sculptures, make the mouths wide open, scoop out melon balls from the flesh & serve them out of the mouth, tie a bandanna around the heads of the melons, use knives & various props to decorate them into pirate themes


----------



## chefdn

Jerk chicken or pork is a historicly accurate and tasty item to offer ( let it "cure' a day or so, then Cold Smoke it before grilling). Tropical Carribean items are most suitible. Mashed Yams with spices(Nutmeg, Cinnamon, etc), Grilled prawns on sticks marinated in Coconut milk and Cumin/Annatto(bijol), Salt Cod Dip, Fried Bananas(brown sugar and Butter) flambed with rum. Lemonade with Ginger and Lime. Best Wishes.


----------



## rambo

Those chocolate coins covered in gold foil you see around christmas time would work for a prop/dessert- might be tough to find this early in the season, though. I've seen boats used as serving vessels (hehe) at some sushi places around me, if you've seen that it might be worth renting one or two from the restaurant at a modest price. Other than that- more details. Are your guests adults?- for instance


----------



## tigerwoman

chocolate coins
saw them in the holiday chocolate section of costco last week

also check any jewish store - they usually have them year round even though more popular at hanukah.


----------



## shroomgirl

the original post was last year (2007)......but it'll be fun to think up shtuff.

Adult Party:
Cream Crackers, they are square and found in global markets
.....possibly "polly on a cracker".....boned rolled stuffed and poached, cornish hen, chicken,duck or more exotic....pheasant

Treasure Chest with gem colored pepper jelly tarts......

Oysters with Pearls

Chinese chicken drumettes with the meat pulled up and balled at the top of the joint. 

Planks of ......danish rye crisp with preserved fish, capers.....

Fried Smelts with aioli, it's the small fishes thing that seems piratey

Barrels of Rum......rum cake.....

X.....as in x marks the spot.....peppers....hmmmmm

Several years ago I catered a costume party for a prominent theatre group.....we had figures with costumes on the serpentine tables, makeup cases which could have been chests. I'll see if I can dig up old pix, it would have translated into a pirate theme fairly easily.

Kids......my middle son had a great pirates party when he was 5. Pirate hats, treasure buried in a sandbox, watermelon boat, skewers, balloon swords, eye patches, goldfish around the edge of a blue jell topped cake with brown sugar island and lego pirates in boats......southern Louisiana, we had all kinds of beads from Mardi Gras.....


----------



## bundens

yeh, i'm with the majority on here with this one...i think big hunks of meat, rum and for some odd reason
saltine crackers come to mind
some fish...sea bass, mackerel, 
and some potato
clams, oysters, mussels

certainly no fruit...they all got scurvy 
blasted pirates!

oh and mad props to schroom girl, just read over your responses i think you're spot on


----------



## abefroman

Probably something Somallian would fit good.


----------



## kuan

LOL! Funny!


----------



## shroomgirl

would that somallian be braised or grilled? aren't they rather boney?:crazy::chef:


----------



## abefroman

Hehe

I'm not really sure what they eat in Somallia, given its location I would guess its something inbetween Morrocan and Middle Eastern. So problably some stews and an accompanying either rice or pasta dish. 

The pirates being on the sea probably have more fish, so maybe some kind of fish stew, with bold spices, such as cinnamon or all spice. Or since they are rich from hijacking all these ships and demanding million dollar ransoms maybe a lobster and shrimp stew.


----------



## mannlicher

how about some BBQ? I believe the alternate term for pirates is "buccaneers'. From what I hear, that term was derived from the Carribe Indian word 'buccan', which was a way to cook meat over an open fire on a grill.


----------



## mpeirson

[/B]:magnify('searchs.pl?magnify=et0887h&flash=false&dev=')] *Ship's Biscuit or Hard Tack*

_Artist:_ 
_Date:_ c. 1829
_Item No:_ ABB0003
_Neg No:_ D4001

The common seaman's diet each day was 1lb (450 g) of ship's biscuit, 4lbs (1.8 kg) of beef, 2lbs (907 g) of pork, 2lbs (907 g) of peas, 1.5lbs (680 g) of oatmeal, 6oz (170 g) of sugar and 6oz (170 g) of butter, and 12oz (340 g) of cheese a week. However, these provisions were not fresh and often rotten after months at sea. The biscuit, also known as 'hard tack', would often contain weevils or maggots and sailors would tap their biscuits on the table to knock most of the weevils out before eating. In addition to the food, the sailor also received a gallon of beer a day.


----------



## shroomgirl

ummmm the wriggling kind of protein......so drink the majority of the beer first and you won't notice the wrigglers. Is that writing on the biscuit?

What about fish or live chickens? When did citrus become an essential element to elimenating scurvy?


----------



## wyvernsrose

I am planning a Pirate Party for a crew of 10 yo's and it will be in the Park next to a BIG playground Ship....and once we hoist our jolly roger it shall be a PIRATE SHIP! AHOY! 

so we shall have crackers (hard tack)

Cackle Fruit (boiled eggs)

Sausages (on the park BBQ are a must have lunch not themed I know) 
pickles
Balled Edam Cheese cut to wedges

Fresh fruit 

a treasure chest cake

with of course chocolate coins for bouty!!!

a corset and black skirt with boots will be the sum of my wenches costume 

and RUM PUNCH (without the rum of course)

I mix it in a large drink dispenser so there isn't any pulp involved or it clogs it up)

it uses 2 Litres Pineapple and Orange Juice

 1.2ltre Mountain Dew

1.2 Litre Lemonade

1.2 litre Traditional Ginger Beer

1.2 litre Passiona soft drink

you can throw in Passionfruit and tropical fruit pulp to taste.

to make each batch

lots of fresh fruit  particularly as we will be pretending that they are nestled in their pirate cove......


----------



## liza

Sailing vessels had swine, poultry and sheep on board..

Salted fish and fresh fish as well as turtle


----------

